# When The Time Is Ripe



## Meanderer

Miles is just a nice Jewish pear in a confusing world! The night before his bar mitzvah, he must confront the truth about himself and his family.


----------



## jujube

Well, it ap-pears that everything turned out well for Miles and he didn't develop a split pearsonality.  Maybe he'll grow up to be a pearamedic and not a female impearsonator.


----------



## Meanderer

Even though Miles felt great pear pressure, and couldn't compear with his Family, he did not dispear!


----------



## jujube

..or disappear....and he was a better pearson after that.


----------



## Meanderer

...in fact he was peart'near pearfect!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11661


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12044


----------



## Pappy

Maybe the store didn't know what they were....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12221


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12441


----------



## Pappy

Dear, I find you a-peeling.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Love all the 'fruity' cartoons, keep them coming.....


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12495


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12526


----------



## oakapple

No pics of 'annoying orange' as yet?


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> No pics of 'annoying orange' as yet?


Nope...must be the teeth!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12649


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12694


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12740


----------



## RadishRose

oakapple said:


> No pics of 'annoying orange' as yet?



Orange you glad?


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12795


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12902


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13071


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13269


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 13284



That's scary!


----------



## RadishRose

It is.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13315


----------



## oakapple

Keep them coming!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13492

View attachment 13491


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13661


----------



## Meanderer

Time for a change!
View attachment 13748


----------



## Falcon

Been there; done that.  Peee Yooo!


----------



## RadishRose

Carrot love


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

I just found this thread, and it has a lot of flavor.  :wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha!  The little "Shoes you can walk in" cracked me up.  I try to watch CSI: Miami on occasion, but when the blonde goes to the crime scene in a white pantsuit, heels and heavy makeup, I just can't take it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pamala

Good evening, I love the banana analogy.
Thanks for the smiles... PC


----------



## Shalimar

Banannie get your gun??


----------



## Pappy

Al Jolson melon.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Oh no, not Bob.....


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Oh no, not Bob.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

Looks like Bob got squeezed.


----------

